

What's the fastest anyone has deployed a Python / Django app? - ogreman


======
27182818284
I had a HUGE learning curve with Heroku. I'd recommend against it. I think in
the end, it would have been cheaper and faster to deploy to just a generic
cloud server on Digital Ocean or Rackspace or whatever.

~~~
ogreman
From experience with most providers, Heroku has been the fastest and easiest
to deploy to. It's interesting to hear an alternative experience. What would
you say got in the way for you?

~~~
collyw
My first attempt at deploying to Heroku was a very simple admin based app to
demonstrate something to a friend. That was really simple and went without
problems. Then I tried a slightly larger app and it was a disaster.

A lot of the problem is that I develop in Aptana / Eclipse, and the file
layout that Aptana expects is different from what Heroku expects (Aptanas has
one extra directory at the top level, yet Heroku expects some of its files in
the top level directory).

In the end I have a slightly hacky try / except around some imports in urls.py
to get around the problem.

------
mrkmcknz
Heroku might be worth looking at if you're just getting started with some
basic Python deployment. Although it wont really teach you anything about
deployment other than some Git basics.

Suggest starting here:
[http://www.deploydjango.com/](http://www.deploydjango.com/)

------
gjvc
not sure what you mean, but I have found nginx, uwsgi, pypy, psycopg2cffi a
fast combination :-)

~~~
ogreman
Thanks! To be more clear, I meant approx. times (if possible) and which stack
(as you've done) or PaaS was used.

